# I've been naughty... o.O



## ration1802

I have a confession to make.

I currently have 15 rats (as most of you will know) and I've been *VERY* good recently regarding buying new rats - as my resources are stretched enough as it is!

Well, ahem, as I've been stressed to the moon and back with my poor Katie recently I decided to go to the pet-shop to pick up some treats for the rats (yes, I don't treat myself - the retail therapy is for the rats only) and I was talking to a guy in there about two gorgeous rex's that one of the pet shop workers has reserved.

THEN he has to go say that they had an accidental litter a month ago which are in a back room...

Not only that but...

They are rex's...

And some of them are dumbos.

They'll be ready to take home in two weeks, and they'll have been quarantined before hand (this pet shop is good with QT - all of the pet centre workers are rat breeders)

Gah! I'm going back this weekend to speak to the girl we know well down there, who will show me the babies and maybe (which means I will) reserve one. But my name's on the short list, meaning I would get the original pick of them before they get put up for general sale.

doh!

Smack my wrists


Does anyone else seem to have this complete lack of self control when it comes to our beloved furballs?


----------



## gemalouise

how do you manage with 15 rats i have 6 boys and 2 girls and would love more but im struggling with the boys and there smelly cage


----------



## Berks

I guess if ya have 15, whats one more, right


----------



## lilspaz68

C'mon Ration, you can make it to 44 with willpower like that! Come join me! 

THAT is why I do not go into petstores anymore, plus I try not to support animals being sold so find my supplies elsewhere. LOL

Btw you should know you have to always get babies in pairs!!!


----------



## ration1802

lilspaz68 said:


> THAT is why I do not go into petstores anymore, plus I try not to support animals being sold so find my supplies elsewhere. LOL


I've been banned from petstores for a while now - until mum went in the other month and bought Daphne home for me.  now I know she can't be trusted either, so I tend to run in, grab and run out again - avoiding at all cost the rat tanks lol.

And I would much rather take in a rescue rat - but I don't think there are any rescues in my area. Plus, I'm such a regular in this petshop, that one of the girls there sees me as a first port of call for rehoming rats that have been thrown on her (she breeds to sell to the petstore, but she's very good with rats). Half the rats I've acquired from this place I've got free, so they've not profited. Stick THAT capitalist petstore chains!



lilspaz68 said:


> Btw you should know you have to always get babies in pairs!!!


Oh, I *do* know - but I barely kept my ear telling my mum I was getting one more. She'd have kittens thinking that two more would be added to the zoo that's the living room  BUT! My plan is to get a little boy, chop his nuts off and throw him to the mad sisters...mwahahaha. Hopefully having a boy in with them will calm them down a little bit as they've been at each others throats recently and need something to take their attention away from their estrogen induced madness. It'll be my first nut-job *proud tear*

Anywhoo - how much do you want to bet that I come away with two anyway  lol



Berks said:


> I guess if ya have 15, whats one more, right


Exactly my logic! Another good one 'I've had 16 before, what's wrong in back-tracking a liiiiiittle?" (I think I'm getting a little too good at talking dear Mamsita around :-D)



gemalouise said:


> how do you manage with 15 rats i have 6 boys and 2 girls and would love more but im struggling with the boys and there smelly cage


Lol, I struggle and pull my hair out a lot of the time. I'm being made redundant in March, so I'm *trying* to tighten the purse strings a little bit...needless to say that's not really working all too well lol.

They all get their attention and a little free range time every day. I make sure they all get a goodnight treat and (yes...I really do this) and tuck them into bed (ok, they're nocturnal, so they get right out again but that's not the point darnit! LOL)

I have all the rats in my mums living room too - so it does get bit smelly by the end of the week. But I clean them out thoroughly and find that if I keep their cages in check - the ones with more than 1 rat in I clean twice weekly) it doesn't get too bad. If it did, I'd be turned out on my ear by now lol


----------



## madeittothemoon

I'm the same way... I can't even let myself go into the petstore anymore!


----------



## yonksgirl

WOW!!!!! LOL!! I can not say I blame you...these darn little things are so freaking cute!


----------



## twitch

my friend is finally able to take her rat home come christmas (her hubby and i have talked this out with the landlord and are making it a surprise for christmas). her hubby told me to just go out and get Sookie a friend they could take home with her as well. well, i stop off at the store meaning only to get ONE more rat. heck, i didn't even fully intend to get a rat there at all. my original plan was to contact a rescue. i just wanted to see what the store had. if they had anyone that especially special i thought i might pick them up, maybe. well there was peaches and sweet-ums... both were so friendly, both so desparate for love. there was a quiet little white rat in there too that i felt bad for leaving behind but i could not go in for MAYBE 1 and come out for 3... the were so small too and so cute. i had to go all the way to my parents for the nursery tank i had left behind. 

we had sweet-ums for not even a full week before she died from unforunate circumstances. i told the hubby striaght out but i had to tell my friend as well, which was difficult because not only had she fallen in love with sweet-ums she didn't really understand why i was calling her in the first place. 

in anycase, i had to go out and get another rat baby. peaches was still a couple weeks from graduating from the nursery and as it would be unfair to make her stay there alone.... anyway, that's how we have brisby now. she's a coward, afraid of her own shadow and is probably about the exact opposite of what sweet-ums was like, but she has her own merits. the reason i got her over the others was that she was the closet size to peaches and still too young to be pregnant.

but i tell you, there was this little hairless, smeeze dumbo baby whom's ears were so big i thought for sure he was about to trip over them. and he so affectionate. but the bugger was male and i did not want to shell out another $90 right now. also, i would not be giving him away, i knew that the moment i looked at him. i have no clue where the will power came that made me leave him behind. i know that if i go back and see him i'll take him home next time though so i'm not going near that store again for a long while. 

weak will power brought many of my rats too me though. Babydoll, Stewart, Ink, Violet, Sweetipie.... yeah, i think most rat owners succumb to it at some point. those faces are just so hard to say no to.


----------



## ration1802

twitch said:


> there was a quiet little white rat in there too that i felt bad for leaving behind but i could not go in for MAYBE 1 and come out for 3...
> 
> ...
> 
> yeah, i think most rat owners succumb to it at some point. those faces are just so hard to say no to.


A few months ago, I went in for a water bottle. I came out with Lily and Kitty and promised to come back for Niki and Jennie the day after.  I couldn't separate the sisters (even if it did leave them in pairs).

Then again, I've been there before and seen the smallest, cutest little rat sitting in the corner wheezing away and knew I couldn't bring it home, because knowing he was sick and I don't have very good QT facilities, I couldnt risk my other babies. I had to settle for telling the store attendant, going back to the car and crying my eyes out.  *sap*


----------



## SammyNova

Wow 15? My 3 keep me busy enough as it is.


----------



## ration1802

SammyNova said:


> Wow 15? My 3 keep me busy enough as it is.


Compared to some here, I've got a dinky bunch  lol


----------



## Mana

There's no way I would be able to say no to those dumbo rex babies! I don't even go to pet stores that I know have rats, because I have no will power at all. I also avoid Craigslist now. I'm determined to keep my rat population in single digit numbers, unless I perchance find a neutered male somewhere ^_^;


----------



## Batamodel

I know what you mean..
How can you say no to this
http://img475.imageshack.us/img475/1102/00016jk3.jpg
^ my kitty rat


----------



## Charlet_2007

UMMMM very easly? Not a big fan of hairless rats *cough rat's with mange* ..On my part I've had over 70+ at one time.. you went to the back of my house and nothing but rat cages as far as the eye could see..


----------



## Batamodel

Thats a rather negative way to look at something so adorable.


----------



## ration1802

Charlet_2007 said:


> UMMMM very easly? Not a big fan of hairless rats *cough rat's with mange*


I actually have a rat with mange - and can assure you they look nothing like a hairless rat. But my hairless' thank you for the comment


----------



## ration1802

Batamodel said:


> I know what you mean..
> How can you say no to this
> http://img475.imageshack.us/img475/1102/00016jk3.jpg
> ^ my kitty rat


I couldn't say no. She's adorable. I LOVE the black furred hairless, they look too cute. Be careful, I might come steal your Kitty mwahahaha


----------



## Batamodel

Oh snap!
Time for a new home security system


----------



## glindella

Charlet_2007 said:


> UMMMM very easly? Not a big fan of hairless rats *cough rat's with mange*


rude much?


----------



## ration1802

*proving a point*










Mange  (poor Ritchie, his furs growing back now though)










Hairless - Daffers


----------



## glindella

the rat with mange slightly resembles a baby bird, just a random observation 

I think hairless rattties are so cute


----------



## Phobie

I don't know if I would ever get a hairless, but they're adorable. If ever one was in need of a home, I wouldn't hesitate!


----------



## ration1802

glindella said:


> the rat with mange slightly resembles a baby bird, just a random observation
> 
> I think hairless rattties are so cute


Lol, now if I can only teach Ritchie to catch worms and tweet 

And hairless rats are the cutest. I'd take nekkid booties over fluffy bums any day.

Until I get my curly little rex anyway - this'll be a first for me


----------



## Charlet_2007

i for one still think there ugly as ever i mean whats the point of them? thats and hairless cats and dogs? i mean i know the hairless cat are for people that allergic to them but man its not the fur it the dander there allergic to?.. any who just stating i don't like them sorry..


----------



## Secularian

I'm not particularly fond of hairless rats, cats, or dogs, either. It is simply a matter of personal opinion. The difference is in how one expresses that opinion. Saying that they have mange... well... is simply rude and definitely incorrect.

I think they're (not 'there') cute, but not nearly as cute as they would be with fur. I love how soft our girls' fur is to pet and would miss it if it weren't there. Heheh.


----------



## madeittothemoon

I absoultly LOVE hairless rats! If I come across a hairless, I'll be totally in for taking it home. That, and a rex!


----------



## ration1802

Charlet_2007 said:


> i for one still think there ugly as ever i mean whats the point of them?


Beauty has many different forms, and our gorgeous hairless rats are just another one of life's many exquisite gifts to us.

And what's the point of them? To love and be loved. Just like any other of our rats.

You may not appreciate them as many of us do, but please be aware that how you put across your opinions (especially on an internet forum where tone etc cannot be taken into account) is a matter of tact - calling them 'mange' ridden and 'ugly', I think, is offensive


----------



## Katherose

I love hairless rats! I think they are so adorable. I'll admit, when I first saw one, I told my husband it was "so ugly it was cute," but I have since really come to love them! (Especially since I found out that one of my friends from high school has them and got to play with her two hairless babies, Frodo and Sam!)

Unfortunately, my husband dearest does not like the nekkids, so I don't get nekkid girlies for Christmas.  Oh well. Not sure I'd be able to find any close anywayz. My friend had got hers two states over when she was visiting her grandmother. Sometimes I hate living in the middle of the country (USA). Hard to find rats and rat things and rat vets because they aren't popular here.


----------



## Charlet_2007

Secularian said:


> I'm not particularly fond of hairless rats, cats, or dogs, either. It is simply a matter of personal opinion. The difference is in how one expresses that opinion. Saying that they have mange... well... is simply rude and definitely incorrect.
> 
> I think they're (not 'there') cute, but not nearly as cute as they would be with fur. I love how soft our girls' fur is to pet and would miss it if it weren't there. Heheh.


 i was implying thats what they look like.. what does it matter i dont think im hurting the rat feelings any lol..


----------



## madeittothemoon

Charlet_2007 said:


> i was implying thats what they look like.. what does it matter i dont think im hurting the rat feelings any lol..


I think the more important thing is that you're hurting _people's_ feelings.


----------



## twitch

i think we're getting a bit too sensitive over certain words. please take a moment to breathe and realize no one is intending to hurt anyone's feelings. 

i do have to say though, that rat with mange, though very sad that he had to be soo itchy is absolutely adorable looking that way. i'm partial to scruffy looking creatures (even my boyfriend has a scruffy beard thanks to my proding  ).

as to the hairless thing. yes, i do have to agree that they are both adorable and fugly at the same time. i think the fugliness kinda leads to the adorableness of their appearance frankly. i love my sweetipie and am falling in love with brisby but i will be for the first to tell you they're funny looking without the hair and all their wrinkles. i will also be the first to tell you that's what makes them so adorable looking too. as for the feel of them, i'm not sure which i prefer. the hairless are so warm and silky whereas the furred can be soft, fuzzy or even course (i have the full gambit in my cage) depending on age, gender, fur type and just plan chance. i have one incredibly soft furred standard rat and a course furred standard rat. though they are of differing ages they're fur has always been this way since i knew them. i have another that feels like silk and one that's bit rougher that feels like satin. i really enjoy the range of textures that the furred have but i would really miss not being able to run my hand over the smooth warm silky texture of a hairless as well.


----------



## AlexzRose

Fugly. LOL. exactly what hairless are to me. I personally really don't like hairless rats at all. I will never own one. But thats my personal preference. To each their own.


----------



## Charlet_2007

hows that? i'm stating my oppion.. it not like im tell the person who has the hairless rat that she looks like she has mange.. by the way i wouldn't hold the rat with mange so much people can get mange too..


----------



## cjshrader

I've kept it as a dark secret all my time here on the forum, but I think I should come out with it as well. I don't like the look of hairless rats either! Not that I wouldn't adopt one that needed adopting, but they look like old men to me.

However to say they look like they have mange is a bit much, I feel.


----------



## JulesMichy

Charlet_2007 said:


> hows that? i'm stating my oppion..


No, you're not stating your "oppion" (for pete's sake, you're 24, read a book or get a spell checker). You're being insulting. Several people have stated their opinion that they don't care for how hairless rats look in this thread. Notice that they managed to do it without telling the owner that their pet is ugly and mangy-looking.


----------



## Charlet_2007

ok why is this i state my opinion and people get all over me for it.. but when i told all of you i use to raise rats for snake food you had no problem "flaming" me for it and stating your opinions..

Oh by the way it was a typo get over it..


----------



## ledzepgirl16

cjshrader said:


> they look like old men to me.


LoL, that's what I like about 'em... :wink: They look like wise little old men...love it.


----------



## madeittothemoon

JulesMichy said:


> Charlet_2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hows that? i'm stating my oppion..
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're not stating your "oppion" (for pete's sake, you're 24, read a book or get a spell checker)
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## JulesMichy

Charlet_2007 said:


> ok why is this i state my opinion and people get all over me for it.. but when i told all of you i use to raise rats for snake food you had no problem "flaming" me for it and stating your opinions..


Because you came to a forum for rat owners and came right out and said you breed rats (first strike) for live feeding purposes (second strike). Both of those things are guaranteed to stir up emotions. You don't come onto a rat forum, cry snake, and expect people not to react.


----------



## ration1802

Charlet_2007 said:


> by the way i wouldn't hold the rat with mange so much people can get mange too..


He's now almost fully recovered and ... I'm mange free 

And, just to put my last 2 pennies worth in, anyone who insults my furkids insults me too. So, although you may not add my name into the mix (and others, by the reaction) doesn't mean I'm not offended by it


----------



## twitch

ok, i think both sides have been stated on the insulting thing rather well now. i seriously do not think there is anything more to add. one more comment about it will force me to lock this topic. please try to stay on topic.


----------



## ration1802

Apologies.

That got a little OTT.

Back on topic? I called the girl I know at the petshop today who says if I go in this weekend she'll show me the babies XD


----------



## twitch

you'll have to take a camera with you so we can share in their cuteness and be safe from getting them because of distance. GGMR is so much easier to deal with when you don't have access to the rats that trigger the attack, though that doesn't help you much... :lol:


----------



## ration1802

Pics are a must - after all, you only have a little time to picture take when they're babies - then they grow up into fat little buggers who run you ragged LOL you look back and ask yourself 'were they REALLY this cute?'


----------



## twitch

:lol: oh i hear you there! i'm always surprised to see that bribery was once small and ink at one point LOOKED innocent though i know MUCH better now. brisby is about the size sweetipie was when i brought her home and when they are both in my hand its hard to imagine fat sweetipie ever being so small. 

i'll be looking forward to those baby pictures


----------



## BlueSkyy

i saw two black rexxie babies the other day...wanted so badly to get one for my little sister. she loves my ratties' "baby coats" but then when their coarse fur grows in she's all sad. Napoleon still has his baby coat so she snuggles him all the time


----------



## JulesMichy

You can maintain the "baby coat" to some extent in males by having them neutered. My Bart was fixed at around 7 months old, and he's never gotten the coarse fur or buck grease that unaltered males have.


----------



## twitch

even if you don't have them neutered until they're older (stewie was done coming close to 2 years old) the fur will become softer afterwards. you will notice a difference in how how coarse the fur was before the neuter and a few days after the neuter


----------



## yashu

Awwww... I have two hairless and they are not only the cutest of the bunch, but they are the smartest, by far. One male hairless dumbo (has a tiny bit of hair, so I suppose a rex with no hair) and one "regular" female hairless, totally hairless. 

The more wrinkles the better! We have decided to always have one harless of each sex in our groups.

As far as fur (non-hairless) goes, I prefer the more wirey male fur anyway, maybe it is a guy thing. I don't even mind the smell... The females are constantly leaking on each other, but the males are too lazy to care, so male musk isn't a bother.


----------



## ration1802

Well - I've gone and done something even naughtier.

I was having a lot of issues regarding QT - should I get a new one - I went to the pet shop today to have a word with the girl I know down there. She said the Rex babies (there were only 2 out of the litter that were rex) were very runtish and, as she knows how much I love my ratties, said it was safer not to get them.

BUT, she did introduce me to 5 adult males who are 4 months old and who were the first litter of a mother in the pet shop. All of them were black/brown hooded and she said that no one in the area are really interested in hooded rats, so they don't get sold. They were absolutely adorable - especially a little black hooded who sat sniffing through the tank gap.

And below them - the most adorable little baby boys (3 months old) and the sweetest little black hooded dumbo EVER (these were the second litter of the mother so both sets are brothers)

AND...

While we were talking she told me that she had a rat I would absolutely LOVE (it wasn't on the shop floor, she was going to take it home with her two rexs in a few weeks) as I told her I always look out for a siamese to add to my mischief. She bought out the most gorgeously coloured boy you have ever seen! He's obviously siamese with a dark nose and rump, but the darker colour ripples in wave like patterns over his back.

So I bought all three home. BAD BAD ME!!!

And as for QT? Well, I've done my research and SDA and Sedai are rare within the UK, although not unheard of. But, these rats have all been in the pet shop since birth, held daily and obviously looked after. As they are all between 12 and 16 weeks (and no new litters have been brought in from independant breeders within the last 2 weeks - I checked that too) they've effectively already been QTd. Although, I'm going to do a thorough in-house QT.

Although, now the QT is more for the new boys than my old ones - I walked in from the petshop this afternoon to a ton of sniffly and coughy bunnies - so I've now got 8 on abs (possibly 10 depending on whether Kitty and Jack's sniffles turn coughy)

Bloody typical ey? BUT! I've very pleased with my new babies. I'll make sure to get some pics later


----------



## twitch

haha, so much for being "good" about not getting more ratties. so what does that put up to now? 18 rats? :lol:

so, what are you naming the new boys?


----------



## ration1802

Lol...I can't help it. The second I picked up the eldest one he started bruxing and purring and omg I just fell in love. My little sister fell in love with the smaller dumbo brother so I couldn't say no (plus, he's a tiny little guy and I have a soft spot for those huge ears lol)

And my mum was the sucker for the siamese.

So I refuse to take full responsibility for buying them lol.

Anyway, I've decided to name the big brother, Ray; small dumbo, Taz (my little sisters choice) and the Siamese is Mikey.

And yes - this makes 18. And I vow to be good from now onwards


----------



## BlueSkyy

*glare* 

(lol, just joking!)
i wish i could find a siamese...
i am going to my parents for x-mas break, and am going to visit every breeder and [healthy-looking] petstore within the area. 

i guess i will start the chant...
pics! pics! pics!


----------



## ration1802

Ok, pic time XD

We've changed Mikey's name to Matty (aka Matt) because I couldn't stand Mikey lol

So here they are (I haven't taken many good close ups because I didn't want to stress them out wth the camera - at this stage they hadn't even made it off the platform in the cage lol)










Ray clambering over little Taz and Matt looking unamused (see his colouring?! isn't he fantastic?!)










Little bruv and Big bruv










Matt - showing off his colouring XD





































I love his facial markings!










Ray - the big fella



















And little Taz


----------



## twitch

ah, man matt is absolutely gorgeous! he must be in the ratty calendar, i don't care if it was only supposed to have girlie rats, he's beautiful enough that even the boy rats will want him. haha. 

in anycase though, now that you have the rats and there are pictures and names and everything, i think this really belongs better in the meet my rat section: MOVED


----------



## rat_ratscal

Ration1802 said:


> My plan is to get a little boy, chop his nuts off and throw him to the mad sisters...mwahahaha.


that, i was not expecting


----------



## madeittothemoon

Awwww... CUTE!


----------



## Messerschmitt

Aww, look at the insanly cute hairless rat! I'm personally not a fan of them, but if it's a rat, it's cute!


----------



## rat_ratscal

EARS...EARS....EARS....OMG!


----------



## rattieluver

You know what they say, the more the merrier!  Your not the only one, if it were up to me I'd have 50, but since I'm 14 and live in my parents house thats not happening any time soon :roll:


----------



## Chivahn

I had 20 after my oops litter. After two of the babies died, and the rest but one and the momma were adopted out, I'm left with 6 boys and 4 girls, and they sure do keep me busy. I'm gonna buy a second FN 142 with my tips this month so the boys can have one and the girls can have one, instead of having to share one.


----------

